# can you get a degree in this



## shesmyheart22 (Mar 25, 2008)

this is not something i wanna do forever, but im curious- does anyone know if you can get a degree at a university in medical transcriptioning? its seems interesting. if anyone has any info id appreciate it!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay! I'm glad I saw this post. I have no idea about getting a med transcription degree at a university, but there are online programs. I'm in one now. It's going slow cuz of my slacking and am buying like 2 extensions lol. You should go to one of the three most acceptable schools online, not just any old program (or so I've heard anyways). Check out http://www.careerstep.com/ I think the other ones are called "Andrews" or "M-Tec," but I'm not 100% sure. I'm in career step cuz it was the cheapest....


----------

